# WMD's and terrorism plans..Straight from Saddams mouth!



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I couldnt believe ABC broke this story....

http://abcnews.go.com/International/wir ... id=1625051


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Doesn't surprise me that it happen, but it does surprise me that they covered the story drawing negitive attention to the democrats.
That was the most corrupt time in the Whitehouse with the Clintons in there stinking up the whole country with lies and deception. FACT!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

heres a related story

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/artic ... E_ID=48827

It will come out, and I bet ABC knows it so they have start covering the truth for a change, rather than their anti Bush template :eyeroll: which makes them bury the pro bush news or ignore it.

IF it does I will relish listening to the "there were no WMDs, he lied crowd"

Damn UN stalling what a corrupt bunch they are.

The question is now where are those weapons???

Oh but lets not spy on Al Quaida phone calls,( we can thank the ultra liberal New York Times for helping Al Quaida dodge that bullet) and did you notice how the jackasses in our congress are backing off on that particular bit of whining :eyeroll: once they got the facts about the program (and read the poles from the american people) the libs in congress suddenly decided to support it, unfortunately the program is already crippled by the "do anything to regain power" :******: crowd like Kennedy et al.

Its probably going to take another big terroist attack before they quit attacking Bush and really begin to grasp the fact that we are in a real war for the western civilization and its freedoms. Something the Jihadists vow to destroy. Fight them or be subjugated to them, that is our choice


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Liberals need to take a LONG HARD look at this.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I recall a story quite recently (in the last 30 to 60 days) with an Ex-Iraqi High Level Military Officer (I believe) from before the fall of Saddam who indicated he personally took part in moving WMD to Syria prior to our attack on Iraq. It might very well be the same AF General in link posted.

Those rumors have been around for several years, but with little to no proof of it beng true, it was always shoved off to the corner by the Bush Haters .

I for one have always assumed they were moved to Syria and even the Bekka Valley, which (if true) puts them firmly in the Grip of "full scale" Terrorists.

Which is the whole point of why these nay-sayers will look like complete idiots for their position in the Bush Bashing Contest when and if "The Worst" happens?

Regrettably, I honestly believe it will require "The Worst" actually happening in order to get "The West" all playing this War from the same "Play Book."


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

You guys just won't give up, will you? FACTS are , there were no WMD's in Iraq, they were not moved to Sirea, Saddam was not connected to Bin Ladden, and we're not winning this war and WorldNetDaily is a lying right wing rag that has never printed the truth about anything.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Typical liberal response, has the proof right in front of his nose and still denies it, keep up the good work Jack, you're puttin more points on our score board. ABC broke the story you goof, by the way didn't you're credibility get blasted with some bird shot a few days ago?


----------



## jacksbrat (Feb 12, 2006)

> Typical liberal response, has the proof right in front of his nose and still denies it, keep up the good work Jack, you're puttin more points on our score board. ABC broke the story you goof, by the way didn't you're credibility get blasted with some bird shot a few days ago?


Beam me up, Scotty, No sigh of intelligent life down here.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Beam me up, Scotty, No sigh of intelligent life down here


Somehow your thought waves floating in outer space seems appropriate.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I just don't know what else to do with a liberal but have fun. Heeee Heeee


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Talk about being blinded....

Its amazing you can get through life day by day without actually facing facts. You must be a writer for the Enquirer or something.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Why is it that nobody ever talks about all the time the UN gave Iraq and Sadaam to move their weapons out? We had to oppose the UN and announce we were coming, they had more than enough time to move all their WMDs. Now the question is where and what are going to do with Iran and Syria?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

The Democrats wanted to put our Military ( #1 fighting force in the World) under the UN  so they wouldn't have to foot the bill .
I don't think that's what our founding fathers would have wanted at all :******:


----------

